# 2006 Altima Radio



## stumpy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a 06 Altima and the radio started cutting out every once in while. Now it just does'nt work at all. CD player neither. Display works and when you turn the ignition on you hear a click from the speakers and thats it. Anyone?


----------



## stumpy (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone reply to these threads?


----------



## kaoticwarrior02 (Aug 19, 2010)

were you able to figure out the problem?


----------

